# OC- Operton Dual 185



## jbsconsultllc (Apr 15, 2006)

I built this rig last year as a gamer. So far I've been nudging the HTT and checking it out with Prime 95 so far I've got a 220 @ 13 = 2860, and no heat issues. The processor is a 939 @ 2600 stock. The HT is still at 5 but I guess I will have to drop it down as I increase the HTT So far the memory does not appear to be holding me back. I think I've got a good stepping number (2)

AMD Dual Core Oppy 185
Toledo Brand (44)
Family (F)
Model (3)
Rev (JH9-E6 )
1 mg on the 2nd cache
The Mobo is ASUS A8N32- SLI Deluxe over locker’s dream

Has anyone had similar experiences with this type of setup?
Feedback would be most appreciated
Thank you much.......


----------



## crunchie (Jan 4, 2008)

Have you upped the vcore at all to get to that? If you go any higher on the HTT you should go down to 4x HT. Not sure how much higher yours will go as sometimes they will OC to a point without any added vcore, but to get an extra 50 or 100Mhz you have to bump them up 0.1 0r 0.2 vcore or more.
My 165 is doing 2700 at 1.3 vcore (thats undervolted) and to get it to 2800 I have to tickle it up to 1.375 vcore. Still not bad from 1800 stock.
I read somewhere that the Opty's are basically all the same other than the multipliers. I see no reason why yours should not get to 3000Mhz, especially if you have not pumped any more vcore into it yet.
See how far you can take it after putting your RAM on a divider. Keep an eye on the temps. Use Orthos to test the stability.


----------



## jbsconsultllc (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow that's a 36% increase over stock. I heard optys were grat overclockers. going up a bit in HTT. See if I can Hit 2900. Thanks for the feedback I'll let you know what I had to do.

JS


----------



## crunchie (Jan 4, 2008)

Still got some headroom too. Just waiting to get me some watercooling so I can go a little higher.


----------



## jbsconsultllc (Apr 15, 2006)

Update: My 185 failed at 3 GHz. My max seems to be 2915, which is OK. At that speed it's prime stable for 4-6 hrs. It seems that at 2T mem I got no chance at getting over 3, but that's OK 11*265 with 2915/11 for mem = 265*2 = 530 but again even with loosening my timings 4 4 4 8 I still get hung up It's not prime stable. I'm going to stop here and not fry anything. I've got an Athalon 2.4 GHz *2 and 2 sticks of crucial on an Abit board that I'm going for 3 on but as I hear from these boards the 939, and 940's are not stellar over clockers...............................


----------



## crunchie (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice OC . What temps are you getting under load?


----------



## jbsconsultllc (Apr 15, 2006)

45-50 running prime torture test on both cores, but as it looks to me my 2T mem is holding me back. I'm not willing to give up 2*500mb crucial and 2 *1GHz Kingston. I think the extra memory is what makes the system so fast. I'm also running 2 NVIDIA 7600 in SLI config, and 2* 250 Samsung HD in RAID 1 config. It's a nice system for both gaming, and real work. With all 4 HD's I have about 1 terabyte of storage. That should last me for a while. I’m not looking to set any over clock records I just want a system that won’t be obsolete in 1 year- lol 

I do favor AMD’s architecture – even though Intel is beating them over the head with incredible band width of front side bus, it’s still one step too many in the processor process. I’m staying with HTT it still faster at multitasking.


----------



## crunchie (Jan 4, 2008)

I would say you are right. Easy enough to test though .


----------



## jbsconsultllc (Apr 15, 2006)

"Use Orthos to test the stability."

What do you think - Is Orthos a better measure of your systems stability?I never tried it been using Prime 95. I'm always open to something new and different. 
JS


----------



## crunchie (Jan 4, 2008)

I use Orthos myself, but I believe it's much of a muchness


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Almost every system is obsolete in a year. But for good reason. Supposedly.


----------



## jbsconsultllc (Apr 15, 2006)

Absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

________________________________________

Trust Me, I'm a Politician..........................


----------



## jbsconsultllc (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't want to get off topic too much, and don't want to start another thread, but this is bugging me. It's Just a general question regarding planned obsolescence in tech. AMD seems to be on paper just incredible regarding Hyper transport frequencies, and memory controller speeds compared to Intel yet Intel is kicking butt on these bench test, while the AMD quad core design without front end buss should be faster then any chip on the market. The best Intel can post on their front-end buss architecture are 1000 frequencies. AMD is posting 2000, 4000 on hyper transport, and memory controller speeds. We know that it’s all about the bandwidth.
Before I go on to any upgrades I'm going to wait a year, and see how these two giants shake out. Right now the only thing that the processor manufacturers are offering are bigger power supplies -1 kilowatt(1000)watt- PS that's ridiculous


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Google "Nehalem", plenty of reading material there. Next stages are already in progress, 12 and 16 core CPU setups.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

It's a processors IPC*MHz, FO4, pipeline stages, latencies, cache sizes, path distances, path width and instruction sets that make it better than another in performance. 

HyperTransport links and bandwidth only help in the server environment or with powerful GPU's connected.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

jbsconsultllc said:


> Don't want to get off topic too much, and don't want to start another thread, but this is bugging me. It's Just a general question regarding planned obsolescence in tech. AMD seems to be on paper just incredible regarding Hyper transport frequencies, and memory controller speeds compared to Intel yet Intel is kicking butt on these bench test, while the AMD quad core design without front end buss should be faster then any chip on the market. The best Intel can post on their front-end buss architecture are 1000 frequencies. AMD is posting 2000, 4000 on hyper transport, and memory controller speeds. We know that it’s all about the bandwidth.


I was short of time before and I can't edit my previous post but just so readers can understand what you said and how high importance it really is... even with an AMD X4 9600 2.3 GHz which is around 30% behind Intel Q6600 2.4 GHz on average performance, a Q9450 2.6 GHz, Q9450 3.7 GHz and a QX9770 3.2 GHz, just look at this gaming performance of the AMD offering using HT 3.0 as you increase resolution: 
http://www.overclockersclub.com/rev...erclockersclub.com/reviews/intel_q9450/11.htm
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/intel_q9450/12.htm
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/intel_q9450/13.htm
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/intel_q9450/14.htm
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/intel_q9450/15.htm

That's how highly the HT bandwidth still does benefit gaming :wink:


----------



## jbsconsultllc (Apr 15, 2006)

Excellent information, as I continue to wait and see how this architecture plays out. Either way I'll buy behind the technology as I'm running intel dual core 930 and
Operton dual core 185 for now
But, as is obvious about processors - you just can't get enough information........................

Thanks again,
JS


----------

